# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Inxhinieri Informatike apo IT?

## Marlind31

Pershendetje!
 Une qe po ju shkruaj jam maturant... Dilema ime me e madhe eshte perzgjedhja e deges te universitetit qe une do te ndjek studimet. Me pelqen shume inxhinieria informatike sepse tek e fundit une dal inxhinier, por me kane thene qe nje mundesi shume e mire eshte dhe IT. Me studimet e mia ne IT si do ta kem emertimin? Nese me ndihmoni me  cfare merret inxhinieria informatike ( kam degjuar qe merret me montimin e kompjuterave), po IT( per te me kane thene per programimet)? Ku jane mundesite me te medha te punesimit? Nese jane tek IT, atehere per cfare sherben inxhinieria informatike? Dhe pervec te tjerash perse te dyja kane te njejtin emertim? Sepse tek Korpusi  shenohet teknologji informacioni, pastaj del qe eshte inxhinieri?????
Ju faleminderit!!!!

----------


## <katunari>

> Pershendetje!
>  Une qe po ju shkruaj jam maturant... Dilema ime me e madhe eshte perzgjedhja e deges te universitetit qe une do te ndjek studimet. Me pelqen shume inxhinieria informatike sepse tek e fundit une dal inxhinier, por me kane thene qe nje mundesi shume e mire eshte dhe IT. Me studimet e mia ne IT si do ta kem emertimin? Nese me ndihmoni me  cfare merret inxhinieria informatike ( kam degjuar qe merret me montimin e kompjuterave), po IT( per te me kane thene per programimet)? Ku jane mundesite me te medha te punesimit? Nese jane tek IT, atehere per cfare sherben inxhinieria informatike? Dhe pervec te tjerash perse te dyja kane te njejtin emertim? Sepse tek Korpusi  shenohet teknologji informacioni, pastaj del qe eshte inxhinieri?????
> Ju faleminderit!!!!


Pershendetje,
lexoje ket definicion, shpresoj se te ndihmon:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_technology

----------

Marlind31 (16-07-2014)

----------


## Busy Girl

Marlind mendoj se me shume ta vlen te fillosh Inxhinieri sepse ne kete dege ti do studjosh gjithcka rreth pc si hard dhe software dhe ta sig qe do te dish shuum me shuume kur ta mbarosh nese ti fillon It e cila studjon me se shumti software dhe shume pake nga pjeset e hardware. une e kam bere shkollen It ndaj po te them im vella studion Inxhenieri elektronike e zberthen pc e mberthen ne pak kohe dhe kane shume programe te avancuara qe mesojne. Shpresoj qe te besh zgjedhjem e duhur te uroj fat

----------

Marlind31 (16-07-2014)

----------


## olsi26431

Pershendetje.
Nese do vazhdosh Universitet, patjeter qe del Inxhinjer  :buzeqeshje: 
Nese vazhdon kurse apo specializime te ndryshme, del teknik  :buzeqeshje: 
Ateher persa i perket asaj qe ti e ke me dyshim, IT ose TI (ne shqip) dhe Inxhinjeri Informatike jane pothuajse e njejta gjo, por me dege te ndryshme.

1)Network / Rrjeta (Network Administrator / Administrator i Rrjetes) - Mire eshte te bosh dhe specializim pervec shkolles ne Cisco, e cila kryhet lehtesisht ne shum vende ne Tiron, dhe nese je i zoti, ateher do jesh dikush :buzeqeshje: 
2)System / Sistem (System Administrator / Administrator i Sistemit) 
3)Database / Databaze (Database Administrator / Administrator i Databazes) 
4)Programming / Programim (Programmer / Programer) 
5)Design / Dizajn (Designer / Dizajner) 
6)Technican / Teknik (PC Technican / Teknik i PC)

Nuk eshte e vertete qe pozicioni i TI studjon me se shumti Software, pra nese themi kete gabojme, kam parasysh paisjet Switching te menaxhueshem por dhe shum paisje te tjera qe bejne pjese ne boten e teknologjise se informacionit, pra keto jane hardware, gjithmone baza e gjithshkaje nis nga nje hardware dhe pastaj konsolidohet me software. E them pasi une nese ndertoj nje server WSUS (Windows Update Services) per menaxhim te nje rrjeti me 100 Kompjuter, atehere nuk duhet te jem specialist vetem ne instalimin e dhe perdorjen e nje serveri, por duhet te di mire edhe specifikat qe ka ai server!
Duhet te di funksionalitetin e procesorit si dhe procesimet qe ben serveri ne nje sek, min, apo ore. Duhet te di se cfare specifike duhet te kete Random Memory per kete makine virtuale per te sherbyer sa me mire ne 100 PC, si dhe shum elemente te tjere. 
E rendesishme osht te bazohesh diku, besoj se dy vitet e para do jesh duke studiuar pergjithesine qe ka kjo dege, ne vitin e fundit do te vendosesh se cfare drejtimi do maresh ne boten e TI.
Per mendimin tim, dega me e mire eshte Programim, eshte e bukur dhe mjaft fitimprurese ne ditet e sotme

----------

Marlind31 (16-07-2014)

----------


## anita340

> Pershendetje,
> lexoje ket definicion, shpresoj se te ndihmon:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_technology


Qy?! A gjalle je ti a? Baaaaa si jini ba ju shqiptaret. S't'pershendet kush m'u ba nami.

----------


## <katunari>

> Qy?! A gjalle je ti a? Baaaaa si jini ba ju shqiptaret. S't'pershendet kush m'u ba nami.


Qy qy, o ma ban hallal bre bi, hina si rastesisht ksajde (zheg i madh ne ara,  e thash te hi pak ner hije), kqyra rreth e rrotull, nuk  njofta njeri hiq, menova qe e kum huqe oden krejt, e ika.
Hajt pra po ia nisi prej fillimit.
Pershenetje te perzemerta ty edhe te gjithve ren e skej, e posaqrisht miqve , me te clilit jemi shkru, shume e shume kohe.
Nuk po ia nisi me i permend emnat,  se me siguri e harroj diken (eeee, qishtu e ka pleqnija) :pa dhembe:

----------


## xfiles

O ti marlindi, 
shiko pak se nuk egziston asnje dege jo vetem ne shqiperi por as ne bote qe quhet "IT". IT eshte term shume i pergjithshem dhe qe zakonisht perdoret per te quajtur tekniket ordiner pa ndonje specializim te caktuar. 

Inxhinieria informatike eshte dege shume e mire, gjithmone nese e ke seriozisht te studiosh inxhinierine, ka nje ekuiliber mes informatikes dhe inxhinierise elektronike, po nuk thellohesh tek asnjera. 
Alternativa e inxhinierise informatike te politeknikut eshte informatika tek shkencat e natyres qe eshte me e thelluar tek shkencat informatike, po ne fakt te gjithe nje *** dalin si andej si ketej. Do jete me e lehte te marresh ate tek shkencat e natyres, por do jesh me i formuar tek ajo e politeknikut.

----------

